# Boer Goat stud fee



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

SO I get a phone call about Isis's little buckling and the guy really like him. The problem is he doesn't want to buy a buck. He than asked me if I have ever studded Ex out. And Have I ever thought about it and if so how much? Well No I never thought about it till now. He really likes what Ex looks like and he is coming out this weekend to look at him in person. He likes that he is registered and the body for a two year old. My question is How much should I stud him out for??

He also said he would get any testing done that I wanted to make sure his girls are clean. There are five of them that he want bred. I really need some expertise. Please help.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Not sure with Boers. Would your buck be going to his farm or would the girls be coming to your farm?


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

All five would be coming here. I have an area already just in case I go threw with it. They will be away from my girls. He really wants me to figure out a price.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If they will be staying with you for any length of time, you need to figure in board to keep them or make the breeding fee high enough to include the board. You could do something like charge $3 per day per goat board too and then charge a breeding fee on top of that. I have paid $50 to $75 for a breeding fee for my Nigerians.


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

How long did you leave your doe there? Are they not going to be here for at least 6 weeks?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Good point about board fee Karen. Around here it is $2-3 pr day.
Reg Boer coverage goes 75-100 or more depending if buck is ennobled.
Whatever you do make sure his girls are tested, ask to see the papers before allowing them on your property. I would also do a health check for lice mites bumps & lumps with the understanding that you have the right to refuse service under any questionable circumstances.


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

This all seem like its going to get expensive!! Now is that $2-$3 dollars a day per doe? On top of $75.00 for breed fee per doe?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I had the buck at my house so I just paid the $75 stud fee per female. Then I fed him and cared for him as if he was my own while at my house. He was there for a month. This was a friend's buck too.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

pierceingstarr said:


> This all seem like its going to get expensive!! Now is that $2-$3 dollars a day per doe? On top of $75.00 for breed fee per doe?


Every one around here charges 200-400$ per doe and that's not even for a ennobled buck :/ so... Seems pretty cheep to me!


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

OK, Now I really need some help. Can someone help me with making a Stud Service agreement. And what is a flushing fee I am reading about?​


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

That's if you flush them to bring them into heat


----------



## polopony (Jun 24, 2011)

When we took our girls to a buck, it was $100-125 per doe because of a 4-H discount (We were required to wether any bucklings). Regular stud fee was $200. We also paid $1/day for board because they were on pasture. The does were there for 2 cycles-about 6 weeks. The owner of the buck drew blood when we arrived and the girls were in a quarantine pen until the results were back (CAE/CL).


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I charge $55 per doe. And boarding fee is $3 per doe per day.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I do $250 per doe, they have an implant put in, give a hormone shot then bring the does to me 12 hours after shot. Does are here for 24-48 hours.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

$400 sounds like a HUGE rip off!

Ogfabby, how often do you do services? $250 seem high too...


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I bought a buck from a breeder known throughout the country. He had already begun to start making a name for him. I have 6 does scheduled so far. I honestly wasn't planning to do outside breedings until I started getting e mails about it. I asked his breeder and that's what he told me I should do.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

^^ Wait, wait..... is it your buck Sugar Daddy?


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Yep


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You protect that boy Ogfabby, be wise .
eta I know you will


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I've been looking at A.I. sires I've found some nice boer bucks I might be so inclined to use....


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

Well, I contacted the lady I bought Ex from two years ago and gave me some hints on it. And she told me the same thing y'all are telling me. Get the girls tested make sure they are free from disease and pay a breed fee and board fee. He came out today and was interested still and he wants to bring his five over in November and leave them here for a month and take them home. We are working out possibly three tons of hay for the breed fee but than he pays cash for the board.What do you all think. I don't want to get ripped off but I don't want to rip someone else off. I can always use the hay. He also might buy Mosa's buckling. He seems like a real nice person and the kids had a blast here playing with all the goats and Isis's kids. I was hoping that maybe this would be a way of getting my name out there since we are so new at this.
What do you all think??


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

nancy d said:


> You protect that boy Ogfabby, be wise .
> eta I know you will


Oh yes. That's one reason the fee is where it is and I refuse to board. If they want to breed with him, cidrs it is.


----------

